# Key Post: Florida.



## Homer (16 Feb 2002)

I'm going to Florida in July with my wife and three children -two teenagers, an 11-y-o. Spending a week in Orlando, a week on the Gulf Coast.

Any tips or hints, dos or donts? I've heard Universal Studios and Busch Gardens are better for older kids than Disney. Any opinions from someone who's been there, done that would be very welcome.

Regards
Homer


----------



## Observer (16 Feb 2002)

*Florida tips*

Lucky ol' you, You will love it.  I went about 5 years ago (for the kids!) and was quite cynical of the whole Disney thing beforehand.  However, once you're there you can't help enjoying it.  

Disney's Magic Kingdom is really ideal for smaller kids, say 4-10, or sentimental adults!  However its star attractions, Space Mountain, Splash Mountain and Big Thunder Railroad are worth a visit and will not disappoint teenagers.  If you want to take in these, GET THERE EARLY in the morning.  Remember, Disney's parks open an hour before the advertised time (ostensibly a 'privilege' for guests in Disney's own Hotels/Resorts, but in fact, available to all.  If you do this, you can reduce the queue for Space Mountain etc. to a few minutes, rather than the couple of hours it will take later in the day.  

Disney's EPCOT and MGM Studios would appeal to older kids or teenagers (although personally I found MGM the most dissappointing of the theme parks, no rides and LOADS of merchandising.)
The nightly EPCOT laser/fireworks show is AMAZING and well worth a visit.

Universal Studios is better than MGM, and definitely has better rides.

The Daddy of them all is BUSCH Gardens.  The roller coasters are truly amazing and unforgettable.  If this don't scare you nothing will.  Big cojones required!

Also well worth a visit are the water parks.  Wet-n-wild is near Disney and is fabulous fun with some incredible water slides etc.  Teens will love it!  Think Tralee Aquadome to a factor of 100 with weather!

Elsewhere, Kennedy Space Centre (about 60 miles from Orlando) is unmissable if you have any interest in Space or Astronomy.  If you go, do take in the guided tour of the launch pads and the Apollo launch centre.  The sight of a fully equipped, real (unfired!) Apollo rocket is awesome.

Daytona beach will be in demand by the teens, but you may need to lock up your daughters!

Disneys Animal Kingdom opened a couple of years ago has got good reports and might be worth a visit.

Financially, do NOT buy tickets for the attractions before you go. They are ALWAYS cheaper, and sometimes heavily discounted, in Florida.  The 5 day Disney pass is good value.

Do NOT stay in a Disney hotel.  They are twice the price of anywhere else and offer very little for it.

For getting around, a car is essential, and air conditioning is pretty universal.  Avoid the pressure to upgrade to an even bigger car - they always try this!

For shopping, there is an excellent outlet mall at the top of International Drive - I can't remember the name.  Really good designer stuff at great prices - kids, teens and adults all catered for.

Finally, you should pick up the Fodors Guide before you go - they do one for Walt Disney World and one for Florida.  They are very accurate and 'tell it as it is'

Enjoy!


----------



## Homer (17 Feb 2002)

*Re: Florida tips*

Thanks Observer.

I hope I enjoy it as much as you seem to have.

Regards
Paul


----------



## flash (17 Feb 2002)

*florida*

homewood suites good & convienant on International drive
take tram to Sea World  the near end of Int Drive
sometimes estra day free so do 1 day from morning and another frm 6 - closing
take tram to the factory outlet far end int drive
universal studios best, islands of adventure, disney
eat at house of pancakes

F16


----------



## Homer (17 Feb 2002)

*Re: florida*

Thanks Flash

Homer


----------



## PIGSY (28 Feb 2002)

*FLORIDA*

SURE DON'T GO


----------



## Tharg (28 Feb 2002)

*Disney*

Last time I was there they had special lines for those who had booked rides via the Disney website! Made a mental note to check that out if I went back because the queues for the ordinary plebs were geinormous!

Next time I go to FLA I want to see a Shuttle launch, and you can enter a free draw for the on-site viewing area via the NASA website.


----------



## Homer (4 Mar 2002)

*Re: Disney*

Thanks Tharg, I'll check out the website.

Hi Pigsy. Is your advice not to go based on personal experience?

Regards
Homer


----------



## Betty (4 Mar 2002)

*Florida*

Hi Homer,

Don't mind that ejit Pigsy - sure florida is a great place - I was there 
for my honeymoon some 10 years ago and had a great time sadly my 
husband has since run off with a much younger woman and things are
very hard at the minute but I must say we had such a terrific time and 
I would really recommend it - you'll need lots of dosh !!!!!!


----------



## Homer (3 Jul 2002)

*Re: Florida*

The holiday is booked and I'm off at the end of next week.

I took Observer's advice and have not bought tickets yet for the attractions.  Looks like a good move, given what's happened to the dollar.  Is there anywhere in particular I should go to buy tickets when I get there?

What about cash?  I figure credit cards are very widely accepted so I was planning to bring  a relatively modest amount with me, say $500 or so.  I figure I can top up if need be using my Maestro card while I'm there.  Or would I be better off using my Amex charge card?

Any last minute tips or suggestions will be very gratefully received.

Regards
Homer


----------



## garrettod (3 Jul 2002)

*....*

Hi Folks,

Fingers crossed Im also going across the Big Pond later this year ....

Any chance of a few links that others have found to be of use ?

Many thanks  

Njoy the trip Homer, I'll be expecting a full report when you get back


----------



## Observer (6 Jul 2002)

*Orlando*

Homer,

You will have no problem finding tickets.  There are kiosks in every shopping mall that sell them.  Also hotel/motels and even from street vendors.  The street vendors are quite kosher, apparently there is a healthy resale market in tickets that are won as prizes/offered as incentives/bonuses, unused at the end of a holiday, whatever.  As always, check out the official prices online first so you know whats a good deal.

Your (genuine) Disney merchandise is also available at the malls at much cheaper prices than in Disney itself.  There's a place at Belz (thats the centre at the top of International Drive) that's particularly good and has a huge range.  My daughter bought a Minnie Mouse cuddly toy that was taller than herself for about 30/40 dollars.

If you want to venture further, I saw a huge outlet mall featured on the BBC travel program this week.  Its in Fort Lauderdale and seems to specialise in quite upmarket stuff.  The presenter seemed mega-impressed and said it was the biggest/best in the world.

Again, enjoy and let us know how you get on!

Observer


----------



## Homer (6 Jul 2002)

*Re: Orlando*

Thanks Observer

I checked out the Kennedy Space Center and there was a shuttle launch scheduled for next week, but it's been postponed.  I figure I may pay it a visit anyway - should I book in advance over the internet or is it OK to wait until I get there?

Regards
Homer


----------



## Observer (8 Jul 2002)

*Orlando*

As far as I know Kennedy Space Centre does not take advance bookings.  You might be wise to check opening details as they restrict the Visitor Centre around launch times.  Though that shouldn't be a problem this month as all Shuttle launches have been postponed for safety checks.  

Afterthought: perhaps post September 11 additional restrictions are in place; it would make one hell of a target; kinda sad really, I remember walking into the US Capitol literally off the street, no ID check, minimal frisking and being free to roam the place including the public gallery of the House and Senate.  

Loss of innocence I suppose...................


----------



## Mickey Mouse (24 Sep 2002)

*Homer - how did you get on in Orlando*

Hi Homer,
I was directed to this discussion by endowed. 

How did you get on in Orlando this year? Any good/bad experiences, advice?

Cheers


----------



## Homer (25 Sep 2002)

*Re: Homer - how did you get on in Orlando*

Hi Mickey 

In general, we really enjoyed it.  We spent a week in Orlando and a week on the Gulf Coast.

We booked villa style accommodation and the houses were great - loads of space, beautifully fitted out, own swimming pool, etc. but you had to drive to get anywhere i.e. no facilities on site.

We felt that a week in Orlando was not long enough and enquired about staying an extra couple of days.  We were told we would have to pay for both homes and decided not to stay.  However, the price per day we were quoted for staying on in Orlando was only about 60% of what we had paid the tour operator.  So, if we go back, we'll book the accommodation over the internet and the flights separately.

We got a two week rambler pass covering five theme parks - Universal Studios, Islands of Adventure, Sea World, Wet n' Wild and Busch Gardens.  Cost about $215 per head, but well worth it.  

We visited Busch Gardens in Tampa twice during the second week when we were staying on the Gulf Coast.  We all agreed that it was the most enjoyable of all the theme parks.

We visited Disney once (Magic Kingdom) and hated it.  Way too crowded, huge queues for all the rides, pedestrian traffic jams.  Strictly for the smaller kids who want to see Mickey Mouse and friends.

There were great bargains to be had in the shopping malls - lots of designer outlets selling stuff at a fraction of Irish prices.  Bring an extra suitcase.

Huge variety of places to eat out - many of them quite reasonable.

Big regret - never made it to the Kennedy Space Center.  Try to fit it in if you can.

Bring plenty of money and credit cards.  No problem getting cash from ATMs.

Finally, if you really can't live for two weeks without the Internet, you can go online for free at the local library.  It took me four days and lots of prompting from a family member to discover this.

Have a great time!

Regards
Homer


----------



## Mickey Mouse (25 Sep 2002)

*Re: Homer - how did you get on in Orlando*

Thanks for that Homer.

We booked our villa through www.orlandovillas.com. There's a forum on that site which carries lots of tips. There are 9 of us + 2 kids going so we've got a big 7-bed place (incl. 52" TV + PlayStation 2!). Works out at about €270 a head. Now we're looking at flights (~ €680 a head), car rental and discount theme-park tickets. 

Friends in the US tell us that there are vouchers a-plenty for car-rental and theme park tickets. Did you come across any of these? We'll almost certainly book the cars before we go but we don't know about the theme park tickets. Not quite sure how to plan it. We'll at least get the Flex ticket which you seem to recommend. We're keeping an eye on the Kennedy Space Centre web site for launch dates. It's a bit early yet though.

I'll probably have more questions as the time gets nearer but thanks for the tips so far.

MM


----------



## MAC (14 Oct 2003)

*Local library - is there on on International Drive?*

Homer - heading over this week, are these library's hard to find. last time I was tehre I had to go to the convention centre which had limited hours within which you could access the web.

MAC


----------



## garrettod (15 Oct 2003)

*...*

Hi,

We did Florida about this time last year.

Sadly, we found many of the vouchers for cheap entry to the theme parks were for people with UK passports only ( some sort of special marketing deal )

Another option for cheap Disney tickets was to go to a breakfast where people would try and flog you holiday homes ... we never went for it, so no idea how hard a sell it was, but I gather the food was good.

If your going to Florida, visit Beltz Outlet Mall near the top of International Drive.

I note Homer suggested bringing an additional suitcase for all the bargains in clothes, well ... I went for option B and just bought another one at Beltz to put everything in when I bought it.  There was a samsonite shop there selling good 29inch hard plastic cases for about $80, which was very good value at the time.

Not sure about the librarys MAC, but I found there was access in many of the hotels - not specifically the most expensive ones & also, there was the odd net cafe.

We had an excellent time - Flew BA via London & having traveled with them, I doubt I would ever fly with Aer Fingers across the Big Pond again (sorry, I am proud of our flag carier - but the airline is in dire need of an overhall !)

regards

G>


----------



## fatherdougalmaguire (15 Oct 2003)

*Re: ...*

Watch out with the Belz outlets - there are 2. A designer and a non-designer mall. Both are worth visits. We especially like the Orlando Premium Outlets just off the I4 (behind Dolly Parton's Dixie Stampede). Really really nice place. The Timberland and Ralph Lauren outlets are great. I went mad buying clothes. Picked up a nice pair of Ralph Lauren trousers for €20. But there are also plenty of other factory outlets such as Nike and Adidas if you're into that thing.

Regarding grub, if I had the choice, I'd live in one of the International House of Pancakes places.

Have a blast!


----------



## fatherdougalmaguire (15 Oct 2003)

*Re: ...*

Here are maps for the outlets mentioned:

Premium Outlets (PDF on left-hand side)

[broken link removed]

[broken link removed]

Memories, memories ...


----------



## MAC (16 Oct 2003)

*Thanks for the info lads......*

Heading off in the morning so thanks for the bedtime reading guys......

MAC


----------



## Homer (16 Oct 2003)

*Re: Local library - is there on on International Drive?*

Hi Mac

This may be too late (I see you're heading off tomorrow morning), but the library we found was on route 192, close to the junction with route 27.  We were staying in a place called Highlands Reserve off route 27 and we went along route 192 on our way to the theme parks.

If you get a map of Orlando/Kissimmee you should be able to find the library quite easily.  Depending on where you're staying, there may be somewhere closer.

[broken link removed]

Hope you have a great holiday.

Regards
Homer


----------



## fatherdougalmaguire (16 Oct 2003)

*Re: Local library - is there on on International Drive?*

And if it's still not too late:
 [broken link removed]

Fantastic site which covers everything. Track down that Hooters bar ...


----------



## MAC (2 Nov 2003)

*Thanks Garrett, Homer and Fater Dougal...*

Just back - great time!

Thanks for the advise guys spend 9 days in Orlando before heading off to Clearwater.  I think I am in the early stages of serious depression. Apart from the weather (aroudn  80 over there now!) little things like customer service (remember that years ago?0) make obvious comparisons with Ireland. 

Also pertol @ one thrid of our prices, clothing (excellent labels @ Beltz / Florida Premium outlets... thanks Garret and Homer) marked down by 60-80%!!!. Then eating out (4 of us including a couple of beers around $80! Buying extra suitcases is a must for the extra gear you can pick up over there.......

I booked my own accomodation over the web but when over there found out you can pick up hotels accomodation for nothing (well $50 per room!)

And dare I say it housing.... really nice fully furnished villas at very reasonable prices..... this is my next piece of exercise to keep the depression at bay! Have something in mind from my visit - just wondering in any other AAMers have dipped their toe in this particular piece of water?

Overall - strongly recommend  Florida after this (my second) visit. Apart from the TV and the accents it has everything to offer.

Thanks again for all the advice guys!

MAC


----------



## fatherdougalmaguire (3 Nov 2003)

*Re: Thanks Garrett, Homer and Fater Dougal...*

Welcome back MAC!

Great to hear you had a good time. You're right about the post-Florida blues. Still get a twinge in my heart when I remember it all. You're right about the petrol. You could fill a tank on $15. Another thing I liked was that you rarely needed to carry cash. You could even pay the petrol pump instead of having to go into the shop. How did you get on at the parks? How did Clearwater compare to Orlando and where did you stay in Orlando?


----------



## MAC (4 Nov 2003)

*Florida*

"You're right about the petrol!". Yep sickening to pay €55 for a fill up this morning......

"Another thing I liked was that you rarely needed to carry cash. " and there are loads of ATMs which operate Cirrus so getting cash is no problem.

"How did you get on at the parks?" - park were grea, hardly any queues as the kids are still at school in the US now. Temperature was around 80 all the time - perfect!

"How did Clearwater compare to Orlando and where did you stay in Orlando? " Clearwater is overrated but has a great beach. Hotels are incredibly cheap, I though I had a great deal @ €110 per night for a suite but learned that there are loads of hotels offering double rooms for €45-50 per night....agggghh (still have the book if anyone needs it). Went down to St Petersburg one day - think thisis more up market than CLearwater!

Travelling around is fantastic - highways have loads of traffic but everything keeps moving. On the way to Clearwater I went 68 miles without slowing down below 60mph never mind stopping...... they just decide they are going to do something over there and they do it right....

Now I'm getting depressed again!

MAC


----------



## Murt10 (15 Nov 2003)

*Florida*

Lads

I'm aiming for this trip the year after next and from reading your reports it just can't happen soon enough.


Murt


----------



## fatherdougalmaguire (17 Nov 2003)

*Re: Florida*

One thing I should throw in as well is Discovery Cove where you can arrange to swim with dolphins. Other than that, they've got a huge snorkel pool (complete with ship-wreck) where you can swim with lots of different fish. They've built beaches around the pools as well and they've got a fabulous aviary.


----------



## Alan Moore (30 Sep 2004)

*September.....*

Avoid unless you fancy being put out by hurricanes. Got caught by two:

Frances: Spent 2 days under curfew ( i.e. confined to your hotel )
Ivan : Was supposed to go from Orlando to Key West. Wasn't allowed into Key West (madatory evacuation ) almost a week before the hurricane and then it missed altogether. 

They take no chances in Florida so if there is a chance of a hurricane you will be affected.

On a brighter note  Universal Studios did it for me and I'm 35. Can't remember having as much fun.

Shopping, stick to the outlet malls. The Premium Outlet Mall at the very far end of I Drive is the best. Though there is a gem of a place almost beside Belz at the other end called Ross where they were practically giving the clothes away. 

Eating. There is a chain  called Ponderosa. For less than $4 you can eat until you drop. Cereals, sausages, rashers, eggs, toast, pancakes and so you can blend you in the yanks doughnuts, jelly, ice cream, brownies and muffins. Amazing just watching people consume doughnuts and ice cream at 8am.

Air Lingus have just announced return flights fro 298 + extras. Would be tempted to go back.


----------



## sueellen (3 Oct 2004)

*Some other posts*

*daveg
Unregistered User
RE: Florida - car hire, accommodation*

Were heading off to Florida for 2 weeks in April. I need to book car hire for 2 weeks and were hoping to get a convertable. Cheapest I can find is with www.orlandovillas.com/ for 662 Euro's including all taxes and insurance for 2 drivers. I think this is excellent but can I get better?

Also I need to book 1 nights accomodation near Miami airport. We were thinking of the Hilton. Has anyone any recomendations or advice on sites to book with.

Thanks in advance.

Oh btw any advice on Florida please let me know. This is our 3rd trip so it'd be nice to do something different other than the Parks. 

*hopethisisofhelp
Unregistered User
Florida car hire*

Try www.yescarhire.com/ - I've found them to be quite good value any time I've been there, they specialise in just a couple of areas, Florida being one. 

Other than the theme parks why not head down the quays - totally different to the rest of Fl in my experience and in April you should have near perfect weather. other places worth going to are Sarasota and Naples 

*fatherdougalmaguire
Frequent poster
Re: Florida car hire*

daveg,

Have you looked at the forums on www.orlandovillas.com? It's chock full of veteran Orlando-ers who have discovered the world outside the parks. 

www.orlando-guide.info/forums
www.orlandovillas.com/florida


I guess you've seen the Kennedy Space Centre at this stage. But it's always work keeping an eye on the [broken link removed] to see if there's anything interesting going on. We managed to catch one last year and it was fantastic. It's due to land on Mars on Sunday.

I would agree about their car hire service as well. Cheapest we could find considering they include everything that you need. It's actually done with Dollar through a chap in the UK called Tony Lowe. At the time we were advised to book through the US web site but it looks like that's the only way now.

*0
Frequent poster
Re: Florida car hire*

Anything useful in the index?



*Boiney
Unregistered User
I used this crowd*

Hi I used www.autoeurope.com/ last May for Florida and found them very cheap as they seem to throw in a lot of insurance for not too much. when I got there they were offering a half price upgrade to a convertible (might be a common way for them to squeeze a few extra bob outa you). So for an extra 100 bucks I got a Chrysler Sebring convertible, it was brill, well worth it for crusing around, great fun. So might be worth booking an intermediate and changing when you get there!!! Depends on the time of year I suppose, May is quiet so they might have had extra convertibles. 

*fatherdougalmaguire
Frequent poster
Re: I used this crowd*

Forgot about that aspect of it. Some of the agencies can be quite aggressive in this regard. If you don't fancy an upgrade, the order the car beneath the one you really want so you're upgrading to the one that you originally desired.


----------



## sueellen (21 Nov 2004)

*Some other posts*

*Anto
Tickets for theme parks*

Travelling to Orlando in July. Does anyone know the cheapest way of buying tickets for theme parks? 

*MAC*

Some more links that might be of interest
[broken link removed]

[broken link removed]

[broken link removed]

themeparks.universalstudios.com/themeparks_flash.html


MAC


----------



## kellysayers (31 Jul 2005)

*Re: Florida*

buy the tickets in walmart much cheeper than the web


----------



## daveg (13 Oct 2006)

Thought I'd add a few things to this key post as we are off again to Florida (for our 4th time) and I have a few tips...

If your bringing kids make sure to visit green meadows petting farm (. We took my son (then 6) last time we were there and he loved it.

Carhire we booked this time through carhire3000.com (http://www.carhire3000.com/). Was the cheapest I could find for the car type we wanted.

For advice and tips on things to do, where to eat, what beaches to go to check out this excellent forum http://www.orlando-guide.info/forums/

Will try to add more later...


----------



## hopalong (2 Dec 2007)

on the subject of orlando,has anyone used the quality inn international as their base while stay in florida,its hard to tell from the web site,price not bad,location wise is it near malls,restaurents etc,should i hire a car or use some kind of a bus service(trolly}just dont want to end up somewhere grotty,i,ve looked at tripadviser,and some say its good,others its terrible.thanks for replies.


----------

